# seattle/tacoma kitty needs home!!



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

there's been a kitty hanging outside my apartment for a couple weeks now. i dont believe it has a home, poor thing's ribs poke out, it has no collar, and i can't feel a microchip. i've been feeding it and it inhales everything i put out for it. it's a gorgeous cat, a longer haired siamese looking kitty but with tabby markings on it's face and beautiful blue eyes. it's not declawed. i'ts super friendly and sweet, and just begs to be loved. it head butts with it's whole body. i'm dying to take it in myself but my boyfriend says no.  i'm in tacoma, but i'd be happy to transport it to seattle or olympia. i just want this sweety pie of a kitty to have a good home. i can try to get pics if anyone is interested.

***pics below***


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wish I was still in Goldendale, WA...I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

ok, i went and took pics:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks. Now I'm _really_ wishing I lived closer!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Look at that happy face!!

My hubby will be in Seattle starting on the 20th. I tried to talk him in to bringing the cutie home. He said NO  .


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

good news! my boyfriend broke down, and stray kitty is now stashed in my spare bedroom. one major problem though- i leave on monday for a 3 week course in oregon, and will not be home to supervise introducing the kitties. i'm debating whether to trust my boyfriend to introduce them or leave new kitty quarantined until i get back. either way, i should probably get new kitty to a vet before they meet face to face huh? i also need a name for kitty. any suggestions? i don't even know kitty's gender!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so happy you are keeping the kitty! I think it's best if you take it to the vet first & just quarantine it while your gone. That way your kitties will get used to another kitty in the house. They might meet accidentally anyway while your gone. Good luck :!:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

kitty is going to the vet tomorrow, and if she's all healthy i'll write out an introduction schedule for boyfriend to follow. hopefully by the time i get back i'll have a big happy pile of kittyness.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

She's so unusual looking! What a pretty cat. Her tail looks like a feather duster.

I would keep her separated until you get back so you can work on the intro. Just in case something goes awry, your BF will not have to deal with it alone, especially since he resisted having her in the first place.

I'm glad she has a new home with you


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad he couldn't resist that beaitiful girl! :luv


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so glad there will be a happy ending.
I don't think we've seen you here in a while, faile?
How are you doing?

seashell


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

well, i'm back! turns out stray kitty is a neutered boy, and we've named him Mekong, after the river/whiskey. the vet pronounced him healthy and parasite free (except the fleas) and apparently he has a bb in his shoulder. :x 
they've all met, and things are going ok. cujo, as expected, doesn't much care and is totally fine. mekong and kat hiss at each other occasionally and kat stares him down as best she can. guess they just need a little time to get worked out. meanwhile, mekong is shut up when no one is home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love happy endings!


----------

